
iTunes 12.7 removes app backup and ringtone sync - gnicholas
https://www.macobserver.com/news/product-news/itunes-12-7/
======
gnicholas
I am very glad to see that app backups will no longer hog my SSD.

I don't quite understand the ringtone move, which seems like some downside and
not much upside. I don't use any custom ringtones now but have in the past. It
sounds like there's no way to do this now.

~~~
kup0
I originally thought the same. However, manual transfers of custom tones to
devices is still available. I have 12.7 and confirmed this. It is done the
same way (see bottom part of article HT207955 from Apple
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207955](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT207955)).

The part that was removed is the ringtone _store_ , not manual ringtone
management.

A lot of tech headlines are getting this wrong, however.

Though, removing app backup might have a huge impact on backup/restore speed
for even local iOS device backups which is very annoying. Especially if it
doesn't remember the set of apps you had in the backup.

If I get a new device and have to manually download every single app again, to
me that is a ridiculous change.

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah, I'm hoping/assuming that iTunes still remembers which apps you had
loaded on your iPhone and where they were on the home screens. Otherwise I'll
have to manually select and arrange every single app, which would be a
nightmare.

Thanks for the ringtone store correction.

~~~
kup0
Sure! I use custom ringtones too and was glad to find out I still can. I'm
tempted to try out device backup with one of my iOS devices just for the heck
of finding out first-hand how it is impacted.

------
kgc
This is great. ITunes should be about music, not apps.

